# Food Intolerances



## Guest (Feb 15, 2001)

I've got a question to throw out here. I'm just wondering how many people who have used the tapes still have to watch their food triggers carefully. I think when ever I have foods like pasta or milk products my symptoms seem to spin out of control. I'm just confused because I don't know if I problem is stress or food intolerances. Maybe I'm lactose intolerant or wheat intolerant? So does anybody else here still have to watch what they eat carefully or has hypnosis alone taken care of the problem?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Victor, it is a good idea to watch what you eat. Part of this problem is that just the act of eating in itself can set off the IBS. Then certain foods stress the system, by being hard to digest,or by the chemical reactions in foods and what they do, like carbonated beverages or coffee or fats for instance. So the food thing is individual and has to be approached that way. There is no real specific diet for IBS. There maybe reasons why the pasta or Milk products bother you, some maybe clear and some maybe involved chemical reations. Some may just cause more gas ect..The thing is to come up with a plan that puts the least amount of stress on the entire system, both the nervous system and the digestive system, that includes what we eat, how we handle stress and anxiety, excersise, and other management strategies.Some of the food issues are remembered from the brain and some are a real problem.Quite a few people can eat foods they couldn't before after the hypnotherapy, but common sense when it comes to over stimulating the digestive tract and looking at all of the things that can do this is important.Hope that helps somewhat. But it is also important to remember it is not just food, but the combination of a lot of things going on at once.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

with ibs it's not one thing or another but usually all things. it's not mind or body or food but mind and body and food.tom


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI VICTOR:As this is a forum of psychosocial therapies I do not normally attend, however I heard there was a post about food intolerance and it was suggested I pop in.This subject is complex and not well understood by the average patient. The symptoms you describe suggest either the presence of actual food allergy or aberrant immunologic responses to foods or chemicals which are non-alergic (non IgE mediated).This is part of the underlying etiologies of IBS. The perception of the effects of these reactions can be attenuated, sometimes significantly, with pharmacotherapy, hypnotherapy and cognitive therapy. However the specific mechanism cannot be eradicated as it is an immune response mediated independent of the CNS. Thus the reactions continue to occur, only their percived effects are attenuated and thus the reflexive components of the reactions can also be attenuated. But the reaction renmains so 100% remission cannot be achieved if that is the case.So for the Best Possible Therapeutic Outcome (the highest gegree of remission in IBS) both aspects must be dealt with together.I recommend that the best way to do this is first learn about the possible issues from an expert. None better than the worlds leading expert Professor Jonathan Brostoff.I recommend this book as your best source of information and guidance in how to manage your diet effectively. The biggest problem with dietary management methods given to IBS patients is they are food-allergy or enzymatic instructive and thus ineffective for identifying and thus avoiding the lions'share of the food-related component of these disorders. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 This is the best recommendation I can make, and is $18 every IBS patient should invest in their education. I receive no consideration of any kind for recommending the book.PS: if you have more questions concerning diet, foods, chemicals etc it is easier to get a reply on the main discussion board. Most of us food aliens hang out there!Have a DFDMNL__________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Thanks MNL,I think I'll look into that book.


----------

